# Stainless Steel Screws/Washers



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

...does anyone know of a source (in Toronto/Mississauga) for stainless steel screws and washers? Intend to use these for driftwood/slate applications.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Does Home Depot/Rona/Home Hardware not have any? I would imagine they should be pretty common at any hardware store...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

You could probably get a couple for free off Home Depot/Rona/Lowes.  If you want more best to buy them then getting the samples. LOL

Or check out Brofasco (google it as I could be wrong on the name). My local Brofasco has a nice guy there that helped my dad out with some small freebie nuts as with me on my bike for matching stainless screws and nuts. They are more a tradesman store. 

Pending how many screws & nuts you need they may give you a set of 4-6 free. IIRC they sell lowest quantity 50/100 min. 

Good place to go to get a few small screws & nuts but also they have a nice selection of safety glasses and such so good to support them with a purchase of something later.


----------



## sunjwd (May 31, 2007)

Lowes/Home Depot/Rona all have screws and bolts made from steel, galvanized, and brass. I did not see stainless steel per se.
Tapcons are supposed to be corrosion resistant.
Brass screws also do not rust.
Another choice is deck screws (beige or green colour) which are also
corrosion proof.

For the ultimate selection in fasteners, you can google and visit an Acklands-Grainger location near you. They sell to trades and walk-ins, and they do
carry stainless steel screws and bolts. 

The reason I list alternatives to stainless steel is because stainless steel fasteners are expensive. Quite a few times more than regular screws.
This may not matter if you just want a few.


----------



## svtcanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

All of the big box stores have stainless steel screws, bolts, nuts and washers.


----------



## CLaman (Jan 19, 2010)

Canadian Tire?!


----------



## svtcanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

CLaman said:


> Canadian Tire?!


Yes usually found in the automotive section but may be in the general hardware section.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

In terms of one stop finding everything you need you're better off going to Brofasco or Ackin Graingers (sp) . I've no experience buying nuts and bolts off Ackins but have gotten some safety gear off them.

In order of preference:

0900-~1600 (possible 1800)
Brofasco/Ackins

0900-~2200
Lowes/Rona/Home Depot

0900-2100
Canadian Tire


I tend to leave Can.T as a last resort. You can pretty much anything you need from Brofasco if you can make it to them. I forgot their closing times and assumed around 1600.


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

If Brafasco doesn't have SS hardware or you do not have one close by, try a Fastenal outlet.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I got mine at Home Depot...check them out


----------

